# Lesertest: Bitfenix Flo - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet



## PCGH_Stephan (28. Januar 2014)

Testet und behaltet ein Bitfenix Flo in der Farbe eurer Wahl!

*Bitfenix Flo:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Bitfenix)

Das Bitfenix Flo ist ein Headset mit 40-mm-Treibern, 68 Ohm Impedanz und einem abnehmbaren Mikrofon. Die gepolsterten Ohrmuscheln warten an der Außenseite mit einem Bitfenix-Logo und einer Soft-Touch-Oberfläche auf. Für den Mobileinsatz liegt dem geschlossen konstruierten Headset ein Audiokabel der Länge 1 Meter bei. Für die Nutzung am PC stehen ein 1 Meter langes Kabel mit integrierter Lautstärkeregelung sowie ein 2 Meter langes Verlängerungskabel zur Verfügung. Das Bitfenix Flo ist in vier Farben erhältlich, nämlich Schwarz, Weiß, Rot und Blau. Mehr Informationen zum Headset Flo gibt es bei Bitfenix.

*Eure Chance!*
Ihr wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games Hardware gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Bitfenix die Chance dazu: Ein PCGH-Leser hat die Gelegenheit, ein Bitfenix-Gehäuse zu testen. Nachdem ihr einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum veröffentlicht habt, dürft ihr die Hardware behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit Headsets aus, schreibt gerne und möchtet einen Test eines Headsets von Bitfenix verfassen? Dann bewerbt euch in diesem Thread des PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt einfach, was genau ihr ausprobieren möchtet und warum ihr euch besonders gut als Lesertester eignet. Gebt am besten gleich mit an, welche Farbvariante (Rot, Blau, Schwarz oder Weiß) ihr bevorzugt! Erfahrungen mit Headsets und vorhandene  Vergleichsprodukte sind natürlich von Vorteil, außerdem solltet ihr eine  Kamera bedienen und gut lesbare Texte verfassen können. Wer noch kein Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist, muss sich zunächst (kostenlos) registrieren. (Mehr Bilder gibt es in der offiziellen Ankündigung.)

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Headsets haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und    endet voraussichtlich am 16.03.2014. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der  vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige Verzögerungen  müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung mitgeteilt werden!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*PC Games Hardware behält  sich vor, den Testgegenstand vom Lesertester zurückzufordern und den  Lesertester zukünftig nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen, wenn der Lesertest  folgende Anforderungen nicht erfüllt:*
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens 6.000 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) umfassen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens sechs eigene Fotos vom Testgegenstand  beinhalten. Die Fotos müssen selbst erstellt sein und dürfen nicht von  anderen (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen stammen.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft bis Dienstag, dem 11.02.2014, um 18 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## phoenix86 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Flo - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo PCGHX, 

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Test des Bitfenix Flo. 
Als Soundkarte kommt eine Asus Xonar D1 zum Einsatz, antreten muss das Flo gegen ein Superlux HD681 mit Zalman ZM-Mic1. Im HiFi - Bereich wird das Flo an einen Yamaha RX-V471 angeschlossen und getestet. Außerdem kann das Headset noch an einer PS4 betrieben bzw. getestet werden. 
Fotos werden mit einer Kompakt-Kamera geknipst, aber wenn nötig im PS noch etwas aufgehübscht. 
Farblich würde ich mich für Rot oder Schwarz entscheiden. 

Vielen Dank schon mal das ich die Chance auf einen Test habe. 

VG phoenix


----------



## Oguzhan38 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Flo - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,

hiermit Bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest zum Bitfenix Flo.
Antreten muss das Bitfenix Flo gegen eine Philips SHG7980 und wird auf Ton und Sprachqualität getestet und verglichen.

Das Headset wird auch in Spielen wie COD, Battlefield 4 und NFS getestet.
Das Mikrofon wird aufgezeichnet und auf Grundrauschen getestet im Vergleich zum Philips SHG7980.
Es werden ebenfalls die Bequemlichkeit des Headset beim Spielen testen (z.b. Druck auf dem Kopf, Ohren, Wackeln).
Fotos werden mit der Canon EOS 600D aufgenommen.

Ich würde das Headset gerne in der Farbe Blau Testen.

Danke für die Chance das Headset zu Testen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Oguzhan38


----------



## Laudian (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Flo - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Uih, das klingt doch mal interessant.

Ich möchte mich auch gerne für den Lesertest bewerben.
Wieso gerade ich ausgewählt werden sollte ?

Nun, zunächst einmal liebe ich Kopfhörer. Aus diesem Grund habe ich auch 2 hochwertige Kopfhöer zuhause, mit denen ich den "Flo" vergleichen könnte. Das wären mein Beyerdynamic DT-880 Edition und meine Shure Se-425 InEars, die beide relativ neutral abgestimmt sind und durchweg hohe Klangqualität und hohen Komfort bieten.
Dazu habe ich noch einen Creative Aurvana Live hier, einen der Referenzkopfhörer in der Preisklasse des "Flo", wodurch ich ihn auch gegen einen direkten Konkurrenten testen könnte.

Getestet wird alles sowohl an meinem DAC+Kopfhörerverstärker, dem Aune mini USB DAC als auch an den Anschlüssen der G510 und direkt an der Soundkarte. Und da das Mikrofon abnehmbar ist stellt sich natürlich auch die Frage, ob der Kopfhörer auch für den Einsatz unterwegs & am Smartphone taugt, also portabel ist und vernünftig abschirmt.

Zusätzlich habe ich alles hier was man braucht, um RMAA-Messungen (RightMark Audio Analyzer) an Kopfhörern durchzuführen (Das wäre vor allem ein Y-Stecker und eine brauchbare Soundkarte).

Und zu guter Letzt wäre das auch nicht mein erster Kopfhörertest, ich habe schonmal an einer Testaktion von Beyerdynamic mit dem Hifi-Forum teilgenommen, bei dem ein T70 der Reihe nach an 25 Tester verschickt wurde... Ein Traum von einem Kopfhörer übrigens, wenn ich nicht schon den DT-880 hätte...


----------



## _chiller_ (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Flo - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des Bitfenix Flo.

Ich habe die Möglichkeit dieses Headset gegen zwei gleichwertige Konkurrenten zu testen. Einerseits das Sennheiser PC 320 welches preislich auf dem Niveau des Bitfenix liegt, andererseits den Monoprice Pro Kopfhörer der hier im Forum immer gerne empfohlen wird. Als Mikrofon für den Monoprice-Kopfhörer gesellt sich noch das Reloop RHM-10. Desweiteren besitze ich noch einen Panasonic HT 360 Kopfhörer der ein deutlich anderes Klangbild abgibt als die restlichen vorgestellten Geräte.

In meinem PC befindet sich eine Asus Xonar DGX. Der Treiber dieser Soundkarte gibt mir die Möglichkeit umfangreiche Einstellungen vorzunehmen, z.B. am Equalizer. Auch übertrifft die Soundkarte den normalen Onboardsound in der Klangqualität deutlich. Desweiteren besitze ich noch ein Notebook und einen MP3-Player an denen das Headset ebenfalls getestet wird.

Neben dem Klang und der Mikrofonqualität wird vor allem die Haptik und der Tragekomfort getestet. Auch die Haltbarkeit wird getestet da ich öfters auf Reisen bin und das Headset dann auch mal schnell im Rucksack verschwinden muss. Billige Headsets und Kopfhörer haben diese Prozedur nicht lange überlebt.

Das Hauptaugenmerk soll allerdings auf der Spieletauglichkeit liegen, denn dafür wurde dieses Headset ja konstruiert. Das Mikrofon muss in längeren Teamspeak-Sessions zeigen was es kann. Die Ortung in Spielen ist ebenfalls ein wichtiger Punkt, hierbei würden verschiedene Battlefield und Counter Strike Teile zum Einsatz kommen. Auch andere Genres werde ich damit antesten(Vor allem Strategiespiele).

Auch auf die Klangqualität bei Musik werde ich achten. Persönlich bin ich zwar Anhänger des Metal, aber auch dort gibt es verschiedene Richtungen(von Symphonic bis Black-Metal ist bei mir vieles dabei).

Die Bilder werden bei mir mit einer Canon A590IS geschossen. Die Kamera ist sicherlich nicht mehr die jüngste, sie liefert aber trotzdem hervorragende Fotos.

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch überzeugen und würde mich über eine Möglichkeit dieses Headset zu testen sehr freuen 

Ich würde übrigens die schwarze Version bevorzugen.

Viele Grüße
_chiller_


----------



## Thallassa (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Flo - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich würde mich spaßeshalber auch mal bewerben.

Als Equipment zur Verfügung stehen:

Soundkarten/DACs: ASUS Xonar Essence One, FiiO E07K, ASUS Xonar DX, OnBoard-Sound vom Sony Vaio SVS 13, HTC One als mobiles Gerät
Vergleichs-Kopfhörer/Headsets: Steelseries Siberia (Soundeigenschaften im Kopf, Gerät steht aktuell nicht physikalisch zur Verfügung), Monoprice 108323, Superlux HD681 Evo (der Vergleich soll ja "fair" sein, weswegen ich meine teureren KH/IEM nicht für den Vergleich nehme) - mit Glück kann ich uU noch ein Razer Kraken organisieren.
Mikrofone: Mikro der Logitech C525 Webcam, Reloop RHM-10, Zalman Z1.
Kamera: Nikon Coolpix S5200

Es wird Musik gehört und gespielt (querbeet), da wird auch mit Surround/non-Surround herumgespielt, Mikrofonaufnahmen verglichen sowie die Verarbeitung des Geräts beurteilt.
[Edit: Sofern das Testmuster und mein Key rechtzeitig kommen, kann ich auch mit Thief's True Audio herumspielen]
Ich habe keine Reviews auf PCGH online gestellt, bin allerdings kein Neuling dabei meine klanglichen Eindrücke detailliert darzustellen.
Farbe des Testmusters ist irrelevant, bevorzugt aber weiß.


----------



## ReaCT (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Flo - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Redakteure,
Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des Bitfenix Flo. Da mir ein umfangreiches Spektrum an Vergleichsmöglichkeiten für den "Flo" zur Verfügung steht, ich bereits Erfahrungen mit Rezension auf Amazon.de gesammelt habe (Die umfangreichste hat 1.2K Wörter/6.1K Zeichen[Auf Anfrage stelle ich den Link zur Verfügung]) und ich bereits langes Mitglied im PCGHx Forum bin, sehe ich mich als gut geeigneten Kandidaten für den Test. Mein Testparcours würde Musik beinhalten, aber als einen weiteren Schwerpunkt das Spielen und Skypen beinhalten, für was ein Headset wohl auch ausgelegt ist. Musikalisch wäre Rock, Rap und Deutschpop drin, beschränkt sich dabei aber nicht auf diese Genres. Das Quellmaterial steht in FLAC/CD oder guten MP3's zur Verfügung. Spielerisch würde ich die Ortbarkeit in einem FPS wie BF3 austesten und das allgemeine Klangbild in atmosphärischen Singleplayer Titeln wie Bioshock. Das Mikrofon würde ich gegentesten mit meinem üblichen Skype Mikrofon in der Kamera (Für Details siehe Spoiler), inklusiver Aufnahme der Tonspuren. Nach diesen Aspekten wird die Verarbeitung in die Gesamtnote miteinbezogen, sowie das Zubehör und das zum Verkaufspreis in Relation gesetzt und in ein Fazit umgewandelt, mit dem hoffentlich alle Beteiligten dann zufrieden sind. 
Dabei wird der Bitfenix möglichst fair gegen die Vergleichskandidaten gestellt.

Die Kamera wäre eine Nikon D5100 mit 18-55 Objektiv



Spoiler




*Ausgänge:*
Asus Xonar Essence ST
Standard Mainboard Anschlüsse 
Mobile Geräte wie Samsung Galaxy S3, Razr i, iPod shuffle etc.

*Kopfhörer*
Sennheiser HD201
Superlux HD681
Superlux HD681 B
Superlux HD681 Evo WH
Denon AH-1100
Beats Studio
beyerdinamic DT-990 PRO

*Headsets/Mikro*
Medusa MX Stereo
Triton AX PRO 5.1
Microsoft Lifecam Cinema Mikrofon




Würde selber die schwarze, oder die weiße Farbvariante bevorzugen

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
ReaCT


----------



## Andy188 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Flo - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,

ich bewerbe mich für den Lesertest mit einem Bitfenix Flo.

Zuerst einmal möchte ich euch einen kleinen Einblick in meine Hörgewohnheiten geben:

Musikrichtung? Kurz gesagt, ich höre das, was mir gefällt, fast unabhängig von Musikrichtung. Das können uralt Hip Hop Lieder sein wie Hypnotize von Notorious BIG, aber  auch aktuelle Tracks wie Changes von Faul & Wad Ad. Wenn ich mir meine Favoriten bei Spotify angucke, dann sind da Tracks von Dance, House, Hip-Hop, Pop, über Reggae (z.B. Gentleman) drauf.

Allerdings ist Musik (gerade bei einem Gaming-Headset) natürlich nicht alles. Ich spiele sehr gerne (Multiplayer-)Shooter wie Battlefield 4. Da ist es natürlich sehr wichtig hören zu können, von wo der Schuss/Ton/Sound gerade kommt, damit würde ich u.a. gerne den Bitfenix Flo testen. Neben der Ortung von Geräuschen ist es von großem Vorteil, wenn man auch von seinen Mitspieler gut verstanden wird. Hierbei muss sich das Mikro des Headsets gegen ein allseits empfohlenes Headset, dem Zalman ZM-Mic1, messen. 


Ausrüstung? Bevor ich mit meiner Ausrüstung anfange ist es wichtig zu sagen, dass ich etwa die Hälfte meiner Musik über den PC höre und die andere Hälfte über mein Smartphone (Samsung Galaxy Note 3). 
Die Bitfenix Flo würden am PC entweder über meine interne Asus DGX oder über meine externe Asus Xonar U7 betrieben werden.
Als Referenz dienen mir meine Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro und ein paar Monoprice Pro Hörer.

Was mich auch interessiert, ist die Frage, ob das Bitfenix Flo auch mobil sehr gut nutzbar ist.  Schaut man sich die Herstellerseite und Beschreibung an, so wird doch deutlich, dass Bitfenix das Flo nicht nur als reiner Gaming-Headset sieht, sondern dem potenziellen Kunden das Flo auch als (stinknormale, aber stylische) Kopfhörer anbieten möchte. 

Eine Gliederung für den Bericht habe ich mir auch schon in etwa gemacht, da ich mich auf die verschiedenen Anwendungsbereiche in diesem Test beziehen möchte.

Als Fotoausrüstung dient eine Nikon D3100 mit diversen Objektiven.

Meine Lieblingsfarbe ist blau, deswegen tendiere ich auch etwas zu blau, wobei ich auch nicht genau weiß, wie es mir steht, deshalb lieber evtl. schwarz 

Würde mich echt freuen, den Test durchführen zu dürfen. 

Andy


----------



## hundElungE (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Flo - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo liebe PCGH Redaktion,



gerne möchte ich mich als Laien Redakteur für den Lesertest des Bitfenix Flo bei Euch bewerben.
Für den Test würde ich mein Hauptaugenmerk 
auf die Audioqualitäten im mobilen Bereich legen,
sowie auf die 3D Ortung in Spielen und den Tragekomfort.
Mikrofon, Zubehör sowie die Herstellungsqualität 
würde ich untergeordnet behandeln.

Ein Konzept für die Tests steht schon relativ fest,
das würde ich aber gerne erst im Lesertest vorstellen 


Die Testumgebung besteht aus einer Asus Xonar DX Soundkarte am PC, im Hifi Bereich
aus einem Denon PMA 860 Verstärker und natürlich meinem Gehör.
Vergleichend gegenüberstellen werde ich mein eigenes Sennheiser PC 151 Headset,
an welchem ich die Schwächen im Hifi Bereich sehr gut kenne.

Für aussagekräftige Fotos nutze ich eine Canon EOS 350D.
Einen ansprechenden Hintergrund plus Beleuchtung würde ich herstellen, um den Test
auch anständig zu bebildern.


Passend zu meinem gemoddetem Bitfenix Survivor in staubig - schwarz / rot --> 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...bums-case-ii-6351-picture716218-case-003.html
würde ich das Testobjekt in rot wählen.

Ich sehe das als stilles, mitlesendes Mitglied der Community als gute 
Möglichkeit für mich an etwas beizutragen.
Daher freue ich mich auch besonders wenn es klappt.

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## DDS-Teufel (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Flo - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Bewerbung für denn Test des Headsets.

Hallo PC-Hardware Team,

Zu mir bin Clanleader und Gründer des Clans (DDS) Der Deutsche Söldner, hab denn Clan vor knapp 11 Jahren (Mai2003) gegründet.

Ich spiele Tag täglich 4-6 Stunden verschiederne Games, von Battelfield 3/4 zu World of Tanks und League of Legends und ab und an DayZ.

Da ich viel Freizeit durch einen Unfall habe kann ich natürlich einige Tests was auch Zeitaufwändiger sind durchführen.

Arbeite und spiele an einem I7-4770 mit zweimal GTX680 im SLI mit 8 GB Ram dazu eine Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Gamer, derzeitiges Headset Speedlink Medusa NX, Camera Sony oder Canon Kamera(hochwertige Macroaufnahmen möglich).

Wenn ich arbeite läuft meist über Youtube die Top 100 der Music-Charts.

Die Auswertung im Leserbericht würde ich wie folgt aufgliedern.

Tragekomfort, Optik, Gewicht, Verarbeitung, Leistung, Feine Geräsche die im Game wichtig sind, Materiall.

Würde mich freuen über eine posetive Nachricht.

MFG
DDS-Teufel/Tom


----------



## no_comment (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Flo - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,

auch ich bewerbe mich für einen Test des Gaming Headsets Bitfenix Flo. Als Musiker habe ich hohe Ansprüche an den Sound und bin daher oft in Soundfragen erster Ansprechpartner im Freundeskreis. Es geht hierbei oft darum, den besten Sound bzw. die beste Qualität für ein vorhandenes Budget zu erreichen. Ich würde daher in meinem Test u.A. die folgenden Punkte einbeziehen:


Soundqualität Musik
Soundqualität Gaming
Soundqualität Mikro
Verarbeitung & Tragekomfort
Preis/Leistung - Einschätzung

Da das Headset auch für den mobilen Gebrauch gedacht ist, teste ich auch die Kopfhörerqualität an einem iPhone 5S. Am PC wird es an meinem Workstation Mainboard ASUS P9X79-E WS mit dem Realtek ALC1150 Soundchip getestet. Zudem werden die Grenzen des Headsets an einem Steinberg MR816 CSX Audiointerface ausgelotet.

Als Vergleichsgeräte stehen ein Beyerdynamic MMX 300, ein ASTRO A40 sowie ein AKG K271 MKII zur Verfügung. Hier geht es vor allem darum aufzuzeigen, wie sich das Bitfenix Flo in einem High-Premium Setup schlägt.

Die Fotos werden mit einer Canon Powershot aufgenommen.

Als Wunschfarbe wähle ich weiß, bin aber auch mit jeder anderen Farbe zufrieden.

PS: Nach dem Test landet das Headset nicht auf eBay oder in der Ecke, sondern würde von mir an einen Freund verschenkt werden, der sich sonst kein Headset in dieser Preisklasse leisten könnte.


----------



## alphatiger86 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Flo - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo PC Games Hardware,

Bevor die Bewertungsphase vorbei ist, möchte ich mich auch noch für den Test des Bitfenix Flo Headsets bewerben. Da ich täglich auf dem Weg von/zur Arbeit Musik und vor allem Hörbücher höre ist mir eine hervoragende Klangqualität sehr wichtig. Vor allem bei Hörbüchern verliert man schnell die Lust am hören, wenn man den Text nicht richtig versteht. In der Arbeit trage ich fast den ganzen Tag Kopfhörer, da ich einfach Musik zum Arbeiten brauche und die Kollegen nicht stören will. Tragekomfort ist mir daher sehr wichtig! Zuhause schaue ich oft etwas auf YouTube an oder Spiele am PC (z.B. Tomb Raider (aktuelle Ausgabe) oder Anno 2070). Um dabei meine Familie nicht zu stören trage ich ebenfalls Kopfhörer. Mein derzeitiger Favorit ist das Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro, welches ich sehr gerne mit dem Bitfenix Flo vergleichen würde.


Kurz und knapp: Das Bitfenix Flo würde ich an verschiedenen Geräten testen, darunter folgende:

 •	PC mit Soundblaster Z bzw. integriertem Realtek ALC898
 •	Laptop mit Dolby Audioverbesserung
 •	Heimkinoanlage
 •	Diverse Smartgeräte, z.B. Smartphone, Tablet


Für den Vergleich stehen mir folgende Kopfhörer/Headsets zur Verfügung: 

 •	Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro
 •	Monster Beats Studio
 •	Standard Samsung Smartphone Headset (In-Ear)
 •	Die billigsten In-Ears die ich in einem großen Elektronikladen gefunden und für meine Frau gekauft habe, da sie selbst keinen wert auf Audioqualität legt.


Die Fotos zum Test würde ich mit meiner Sony Alpha 580 machen. Da ich sehr gerne in meiner Freizeit fotografiere würde ich versuchen, den Bitfenix Flo nicht einfach nur hin zu legen und zu knipsen, sondern die Kopfhörer regelrecht zu inszenieren. 

Für den Test wären für mich folgende Punkte wichtig:

 •	Optik (inkl. Unboxing)
 •	Optischer und Haptischer Vergleich zwischen dem Testgerät und den Konkurrenten
 •	Audioqualität und Audio Eindruck an den Verschiedenen Audiogeräten
 •	Eindruck des Bitfenix Flo von anderen, nicht den Test durchführenden Personen, denen die Audioqualität vollkommen egal ist und daher vollkommen neutral bewerten können (meine Frau …)


Sollte ich das Bitfenix Flo testen dürfen, dann hätte ich gerne die rote Variante, da diese sehr gut zu meinem rot-Schwarzen PC Setup passen würde und hätte damit seinen dauerhaften Platz auf meinem Schreibtisch sicher.


----------



## Fugarian (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Flo - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,

ich bewerbe mich hiermit auch für den Test des Headsets.

Da ich in letzter Zeit viele Headsets genutzt habe ( Medussa, G35, G930 uvm. ) und zur Zeit sowieso auf der Suche nach Neuland für die Ohren bin kommt mir diese Gelegenheit gerade recht.
Die Verarbeitung und der Tragekomfort sind mir bei einem Headset sehr wichtig. An zweiter stelle kommt die Qualität des Sounds. Es bringt mir ja nichts wenn das Headset Super Töne von sich gibt aber Tonnenschwer ist oder keinen Halt hat.
Aussehen und Haptik sind auch sehr wichtig. Schließlich trägt man das Gerät ja auch nach außen und fast es jeden Tag an. 
Das Headset würde in folgenden Bereichen getestet.

Filme ( DVD, Blueray, Streaming ( Maxdome, Watchever etc. ))
Musik ( CD, MP3, Spotify )
Spiele ( World of Warcraft, Eve Online, CoD Ghost, Battlefield 4 sowie diverse Adventure ( Deponia etc. ))
Sprache ( Teamspeak, Skype, Ingame Voicechat )
Unterwegs ( Auch hier auf meinem Galaxy S4 oder meinem Ipad sollte die Tonqualität stimmen )

Fotos kann ich anbieten mit einer normalen 12MP Digicam oder aber mit einem Galaxy S4 welches ja auch schicke Fotos macht.
Entscheiden würde ich mich für ein Headset in Blau oder Weiß.

Wenn sich das Headset gut schlägt würde es auf in meiner Sammlung bleiben und bis auf weiteres benutzt werden.

Ich drücke auch hier allen anderen die Daumen.
Grüße Fugarian


----------



## Fred1313 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Flo - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion,

ich danke euch für die Chance, mich für den ausgiebigen Test eines BitFenix Flo's zu bewerben.

Ich hoffe die Bewerbung ist auch jetzt noch möglich.

Computer gehören schon lange zu meinen Hobbies und ich bin ein leidenschaftlicher Bastler. Auch das Zocken mit Freunden genieße ich regelmäßig. Um mich mit ihnen verständigen zu können, gehört natürlich auch ein Headset zu meiner Ausrüstung. Dieses sollte eine gute Mikrofonqualität haben und bequem sitzen, da es ziemlich lange in Gebrauch ist. Außerdem sollte es sowohl einen Surround-Klang für die Shooter, als auch eine gute Soundqualität für Lieder bieten.

Diese Eigenschaften hoffe ich in dem BitFenix Flo wiederzufinden, da es vielseitig genutzt werden soll. Zum einen werde ich mit diesem Headset am PC spielen und mich dabei mit meinen Freunden austauschen. Desweiteren benutze ich das Headsetmikrofon zum Diktieren längerer Texte. Auch das Musikhören unterwegs soll dank des absteckbaren Mikrofons möglich sein. Dadurch ist das Headset fast permanent im Gebrauch und kann optimal in allen Bereichen getestet werden.

Zurzeit nutze ich ein Creative Tactic 3D Alpha, welches meinen Bedürfnissen jedoch noch nicht optimal angepasst ist. Deshalb möchte ich das BitFenix Flo genauer testen, um mir ein Bild davon machen zu können. Für den richtigen Klang sorgt in meinem PC eine ASUS XONAR DGX. Auch das Testen gegenüber mehrer Soundsysteme von einfach Laptopboxen bis hin zu einer Teufel Soundbar ist möglich. 

Der Bericht wird vor allem in drei große Themen unterteilt werden: Klang, Mikrofonqualität und Tragecomfort, wobei sich diese noch in weitere Unterthemen (je nach Einsatzgebiet) gliedern. Die Bilder werden von einer Canon Spiegelreflexkamera geliefert, um den ausführlichen Bericht visuell zu unterstützen.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich die Chance bekomme, ein schwarzes BitFenix Flo ausgiebig zu testen und meine Erfahrungen mit den Lesern zu teilen, da es immer schon mein Wunsch war, Reviews über Hardware anzufertigen.

Mit freundlich Grüßen 
Nicolai


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Flo - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Beim ausgewählten Lesertester handelt es sich um Thallassa.


----------

